# My DeBuyer Min-B pan. Long term review.



## boomchakabowwow (Sep 19, 2018)

Man! The road was long and twisty; but I’m now “one” with the pan. It’s my go-to delicate fish searing vessel. I usually use my bbq grill to keep my home fish odor free. 

It’s seasoned! The thing is a tank. I’ll let it get way hotter than any pan should get. Then some oil, and fish goes in. Let it sear. I need welding gloves to shake the pan. 

That silicon button is crunchy! Thanks for turning me onto the humble carbon steel pan. I love the thing.


----------



## MontezumaBoy (Sep 19, 2018)

Which method for seasoning? Looks solid!


----------



## btbyrd (Sep 19, 2018)

There's a lot of woo woo nonsense out there about seasoning carbon steel and cast iron. People will advise you to shell out money for otherwise useless flaxseed oil, which produces a brittle seasoning that flakes off in big chunks. The oil also smells like rancid fish when you get it smoking. Don't be that guy. Just use whatever neutral oil you have on hand and you'll be fine. The secret isn't what oil gets used but applying as thin a layer of oil as possible. Well, that's not entirely true. If you're going to season in an oven (which I don't really recommend) then be sure that you choose an oil whose smoke point is less than the max temp your oven can reach. But the oil you use isn't nearly as important as putting it on in a thin layer.


----------



## Ryndunk (Sep 20, 2018)

I agree. Thin layer of oil, heat it up, cool it down, wipe it out. Repeat a few times. Done.


----------



## DamageInc (Sep 20, 2018)

like a broken record, I'll say it again

america's test kitchen potato skin salt method works every time


----------



## GoodEnoughGear (Sep 20, 2018)

I have a nicely seasoned Mineral B pan, which works great searing tuna, meats, frying eggs and so on. The only issue I have is salmon skin - it seems to want to stick to the pan no matter what I do. What might I be doing wrong?


----------



## Grunt173 (Sep 20, 2018)

GoodEnoughGear said:


> I have a nicely seasoned Mineral B pan, which works great searing tuna, meats, frying eggs and so on. The only issue I have is salmon skin - it seems to want to stick to the pan no matter what I do. What might I be doing wrong?


Salmon sticking to my Matfer carbon steel pan happened the one and only time I tried to sear it. I am waiting to see what I did wrong too.With that said,I have one Lodge Cast Iron pan that I cooked Salmon in all the time and sticking was never a problem.That pan was seasoned with only Crisco,though I recently have read,somewhere,that Crisco is not safe to use as it causes cancer.Go figure. I have since stripped my Matfer of it's Flaxseed seasoning and re-seasoned with Avocado oil,which seems to be working really good.Only reason I did that is because I am out of potatoes and on a previous carbon pan,salt,oil and potato skins worked very well.I like that seasoning method.Check out America's Test Kitchen.It reminds me how I seasoned my woks using Ginger root,green onions and some more good stuff in peanut oil and burned the hell out of it while stirring. I have a new Mineral B 12-1/2 inch pan coming soon and that will only see the potato skin,salt and oil treatment one or two times.


----------



## Bensbites (Sep 20, 2018)

I find CI way way easier to season than carbon steel skillets. I had years of problems getting seasoning to stick to my Matfer carbon steel. Once I started making pancakes with ample canola oil in pan, the seasoning has stuck.


----------



## GoodEnoughGear (Sep 20, 2018)

FWIW I used the ATK method to season with a canola/high oleic blend. Seemed to work like a charm.


----------



## Grunt173 (Sep 20, 2018)

GoodEnoughGear said:


> FWIW I used the ATK method to season with a canola/high oleic blend. Seemed to work like a charm.


I understand and have read that Canola oil is one of the better oils to use for seasoning.


----------



## Grunt173 (Sep 20, 2018)

Bensbites said:


> I find CI way way easier to season than carbon steel skillets. I had years of problems getting seasoning to stick to my Matfer carbon steel. Once I started making pancakes with ample canola oil in pan, the seasoning has stuck.


Yep,that.


----------



## MrHiggins (Sep 20, 2018)

Grunt173 said:


> Yep,that.


Yeah, no substitute for just using the pan. The seasoning you get will be much sturdier.


----------



## btbyrd (Sep 20, 2018)

It depends on the carbon steel pan. My Dartos and cast iron take seasoning like magic. So does my MC pizza steel. My Matfer is garbage in this respect. I have no idea what the difference is, but there is one. I have tried everything with the Matfer, but it's still not good. Once the weather turns colder, I'm going to strip it back to bare metal and go from there.


----------



## Ryndunk (Sep 20, 2018)

I've not had any problems with my matfers. My deBuyers have given me trouble once or twice.


----------



## Paraffin (Sep 20, 2018)

I bought a 12" DeBuyer Mineral B crepe/tortilla pan a few months ago, to replace a beat-up Calphalon pan (the old gray anodized aluminum type). Intended use is just for eggs, crepes, pancakes over low to medium heat. I seasoned it with multiple light wipes of peanut oil over a high flame, cooldown, wipe and repeat. I've cooked on it a few times but still not 100% happy with the food release. Probably just need to use it more.

The most nonstick pans I have are a couple of modern Lodge cast iron pans I use for high-heat searing. Had 'em for about 5 years now. They're well-seasoned but not completely smooth, with just a touch of granular surface remaining. I wonder if that slight granularity is a positive thing that helps keep protein from sticking? Maybe something to do with surface tension in the very thin layer of oil or rendered fat underneath the food.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Sep 20, 2018)

I tried the ATK method. It was a jumping off point at best for me. 

I literally quit trying. I used it exclusively as a roasting pan for a while. Then it is my go to BBQ dear pan. THATS when it started getting dark! I did salmon last night. Rocket hot pan. Squirt oil. And place skin side down. In a few minutes the skin will sear and release. The closed grill lid cooks the fish thru. No need to flip. Pat of butter and some capers. Boom. Dinner time. The pan wiped clean afterwards.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Sep 20, 2018)

I’ve been waiting for the Darto paella pan to come back in stock.


----------



## Grunt173 (Sep 20, 2018)

No offence,but what makes the Dartos so popular to a few?I never had anything good come out of Argentina.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Sep 20, 2018)

Just want a two handled skillet. My wife still laughs maniacally when I mention Blu Skillets.


----------



## Grunt173 (Sep 20, 2018)

boomchakabowwow said:


> Just want a two handled skillet. My wife still laughs maniacally when I mention Blu Skillets.


You should be beat with an ugly stick. I'm for wife.


----------



## btbyrd (Sep 20, 2018)

Grunt173 said:


> No offence,but what makes the Dartos so popular to a few?I never had anything good come out of Argentina.



They got a buzz a while back after ChefSteps used a Darto in one of their videos. A bunch of folks on the CS forum ended up ordering them and liking them, myself included. So I plug for them whenever the topic comes up (mostly at eGullet). The primary draws are aesthetic. Most carbon steel pans look like most carbon steel pans. Darto's don't. And as someone who hates rivets in cookware, the single piece construction is much appreciated. The Solidteknics Aus-Ion line other one I know of making similarly singular and seamless pans, but those pans used to be more expensive than the Dartos (which have gotten more expensive, but the price now includes fast DHL international shipping). The Solidteknics are now distributed by JB Prince with cheaper prices and (often) free shipping. They're another good "different" option to look at, comparable in design and price to the Dartos.

As much as I appreciate the craftspersonship that goes into the Blu Skillets, I cannot imagine paying for one. Carbon steel pans are one place where industrial/mechanized production makes sense, and artisanal production doesn't bring much additional value to the table apart from looking more expensive. If I did cookbook photography or did interior design for kitchens, maybe. Or if I suddenly became a billionaire, definitely. But they mostly seem like set dressing.


----------



## Grunt173 (Sep 20, 2018)

btbyrd said:


> They got a buzz a while back after ChefSteps used a Darto in one of their videos. A bunch of folks on the CS forum ended up ordering them and liking them, myself included. So I plug for them whenever the topic comes up (mostly at eGullet). The primary draws are aesthetic. Most carbon steel pans look like most carbon steel pans. Darto's don't. And as someone who hates rivets in cookware, the single piece construction is much appreciated. The Solidteknics Aus-Ion line other one I know of making similarly singular and seamless pans, but those pans used to be more expensive than the Dartos (which have gotten more expensive, but the price now includes fast DHL international shipping). The Solidteknics are now distributed by JB Prince with cheaper prices and (often) free shipping. They're another good "different" option to look at, comparable in design and price to the Dartos.
> 
> As much as I appreciate the craftspersonship that goes into the Blu Skillets, I cannot imagine paying for one. Carbon steel pans are one place where industrial/mechanized production makes sense, and artisanal production doesn't bring much additional value to the table apart from looking more expensive. If I did cookbook photography or did interior design for kitchens, maybe. Or if I suddenly became a billionaire, definitely. But they mostly seem like set dressing.


I was looking at the Aussie pans but aren't they pre-seasoned already ? The smooth pans look like they are in the pictures.


----------



## Xenif (Sep 20, 2018)

A few months back I bought a DB 12" on sale and because of a thread here. I wasn't able to get a good seasoning intially, but I started keeping the DB in the oven while it preheats, leave it there when baking stuff, then the seasoning started to take really well. 
As for salmon skin, I always like to put on the thinnest possible coating of rice flour before cooking it, crispier a skin and no sticking, give it a try!


----------



## btbyrd (Sep 20, 2018)

If fish sticks, the pan either isn't hot enough or there isn't enough fat in it. Or you're being a jerk and trying to flip it too soon.


----------



## Ryndunk (Sep 20, 2018)

Or the fish wasn't dry enough when it went in the pan. Use the spine of your knife to squeegee the water out of the skin, then pat dry. Do not season the skin before placing it in the pan. Salt will draw new moisture to the surface. Season the skin side as soon as you flip the fish.


----------



## MontezumaBoy (Sep 20, 2018)

btbyrd said:


> There's a lot of woo woo nonsense out there about seasoning carbon steel and cast iron. People will advise you to shell out money for otherwise useless flaxseed oil, which produces a brittle seasoning that flakes off in big chunks. The oil also smells like rancid fish when you get it smoking. Don't be that guy. Just use whatever neutral oil you have on hand and you'll be fine. The secret isn't what oil gets used but applying as thin a layer of oil as possible. Well, that's not entirely true. If you're going to season in an oven (which I don't really recommend) then be sure that you choose an oil whose smoke point is less than the max temp your oven can reach. But the oil you use isn't nearly as important as putting it on in a thin layer.



Damn … I ask one question …. get on an airplane and two days later …

I don't really CARE how Boom did it … just curious … ultimately this type of pan has LIMITED use to me (IMO) since I normally sear and back in the oven for stovetop work … and I LOVE acidic foods which are generally added to a seared protein which = fond = sauce … at least IMO … = ;^)

Stainless pans WORK for me ALOT … I don't (ultimately) care what they cost compared to what I get to achieve the level of differential between cost and performance …

If you have LOTS OF TIME then go for it … if you don't (like me for this particular element of your cooking) then …

This subject has been beaten … to death … and will never be solved … sorta like stainless vs carbon knives … but that argument is a LOT more fun!

TjA


----------



## GoodEnoughGear (Sep 21, 2018)

Ryndunk said:


> Or the fish wasn't dry enough when it went in the pan. Use the spine of your knife to squeegee the water out of the skin, then pat dry. Do not season the skin before placing it in the pan. Salt will draw new moisture to the surface. Season the skin side as soon as you flip the fish.


I think this is my issue, not drying/sqeegeeing and seasoning before it goes in the pan. I've tripped my induction plate into overheating I've got the pan so hot so it ain't heat and there's definitely enough fat. I'll give it a try - and I like the rice flour tip too. Thanks!


----------



## HRC_64 (Sep 21, 2018)

Glad to see the OP finally got to where he's happy,
I love my french Carbon pans and rely on them
probably 9/10 times i use a pan.

Best $30 you can spend in the kitchen IMHO
for cookware


----------



## Nomsdotcom (Sep 21, 2018)

GoodEnoughGear said:


> I have a nicely seasoned Mineral B pan, which works great searing tuna, meats, frying eggs and so on. The only issue I have is salmon skin - it seems to want to stick to the pan no matter what I do. What might I be doing wrong?



I sear a lot of Char (basically salmon) in carbon pans, your temp Probabaly isn’t high enough. If you do have a problem with sticking you can take it off the heat and let it cool. Most of the time it should release. Also it could be that you aren’t using enough oil to start, you want a medium between the skin and the pan, you can always discard excess oil later


----------



## Grunt173 (Sep 21, 2018)

btbyrd said:


> If fish sticks, the pan either isn't hot enough or there isn't enough fat in it. Or you're being a jerk and trying to flip it too soon.


Lol,guilty of all the above.


----------



## Grunt173 (Sep 21, 2018)

Ryndunk said:


> Or the fish wasn't dry enough when it went in the pan. Use the spine of your knife to squeegee the water out of the skin, then pat dry. Do not season the skin before placing it in the pan. Salt will draw new moisture to the surface. Season the skin side as soon as you flip the fish.


Humm,will try that.I had always seasoned the skin prior to searing it.Never thought about the salt drawing moisture.


----------



## Grunt173 (Sep 21, 2018)

MontezumaBoy said:


> Damn … I ask one question …. get on an airplane and two days later …
> 
> I don't really CARE how Boom did it … just curious … ultimately this type of pan has LIMITED use to me (IMO) since I normally sear and back in the oven for stovetop work … and I LOVE acidic foods which are generally added to a seared protein which = fond = sauce … at least IMO … = ;^)
> 
> ...


Oh come on now,we are having fun.


----------



## btbyrd (Sep 21, 2018)

MontezumaBoy said:


> ultimately this type of pan has LIMITED use to me (IMO) since I normally sear and back in the oven for stovetop work …



I'm not sure I understand why carbon steel pans wouldn't work for that application.



> and I LOVE acidic foods which are generally added to a seared protein which = fond = sauce … at least IMO … = ;^)



These pans work fine for making pan sauces from fond. It's long simmering of acidic ingredients that poses a problem for the seasoning. And that's when you reach for stainless or enamel-clad cast iron.



> Stainless pans WORK for me ALOT … I don't (ultimately) care what they cost compared to what I get to achieve the level of differential between cost and performance …



I love my stainless pans, don't get me wrong. But the draw of carbon steel and cast iron is its thermal mass. They're thick. They're heavy. And therein lies their performance advantage. There aren't many stainless clad pans that can begin to compete with respect to storing up heat and delivering a heavy whollop of it to your food. All-Clad's D7 skillets are the only ones I've come across that get close, but that's because the D7 line was explicitly designed to compete with enameled cast iron.



> If you have LOTS OF TIME then go for it … if you don't (like me for this particular element of your cooking) then …



It's easy for people to get the impression that carbon steel (and cast iron) is fussy and requires a lot of time to maintain, but that's because there are a bunch of ignorant home cooks fretting about nonsense online. I've never seen such anxiety about care for pans... "Am I using the right oil? how many layers do I use? I washed it with soap! OMG!" These people spend more time seasoning their cast iron (and talking about seasoning their cast iron) than actually cooking food in it. 

Carbon steel pans have a long history in commercial kitchens where they're not babied or cared for, just used and abused. (That also holds for woks, by the way). And as it turns out, the best way to season a pan is to use it. Stop fretting and start cooking.


----------



## GoodEnoughGear (Sep 21, 2018)

^^ This. I often just wipe the pan out and hang it up.


----------



## MontezumaBoy (Sep 21, 2018)

Grunt173 said:


> Oh come on now,we are having fun.


 
Sorry … very long flight/travel day … tired … cocktails (a few) … = ;-)

Now I am off to find organic, individually hand picked, flaxseeds (free range of course) to be pressed for oil that I can use during vapor deposition, in my personal autoclave, so I can finally get that perfect ultra-thin layer seasoning I dream of …

TjA


----------



## MontezumaBoy (Sep 21, 2018)

btbyrd said:


> These pans work fine for making pan sauces from fond. "
> 
> Thx btbyrd - love the ChefSteps folks … educational - much appreciated.
> 
> TjA


----------



## HRC_64 (Sep 21, 2018)

Just don't deglaze with a pure acid like vinegar...LOL 

Other than that you're fine.


----------



## Grunt173 (Sep 21, 2018)

MontezumaBoy said:


> Sorry … very long flight/travel day … tired … cocktails (a few) … = ;-)
> 
> Now I am off to find organic, individually hand picked, flaxseeds (free range of course) to be pressed for oil that I can use during vapor deposition, in my personal autoclave, so I can finally get that perfect ultra-thin layer seasoning I dream of …
> 
> TjA


Lol,let me know if I can help. I'll dig out my old chemistry set that I worked up some mean rocket fuel with in 1957.


----------



## Jon-cal (Sep 21, 2018)

I seasoned my lodge cast iron skillets and a cheap carbon wok once about 6 years ago with lard. They’ve seen pretty heavy use and have held up fine. I don’t think any of it has to do with the seasoning job I did though, but rather the heavy use. So the advice above to just use them and let the seasoning develop without worrying too much about it makes sense to me.


----------



## MontezumaBoy (Sep 21, 2018)

Grunt173 said:


> Lol,let me know if I can help. I'll dig out my old chemistry set that I worked up some mean rocket fuel with in 1957.


Sounds like we should get together … given my access and background we tend to only burn Avgas in those cool "motorcicles"! ….. they run 'hot' but they run great! Go '57! ….

TjA


----------



## Grunt173 (Sep 22, 2018)

MontezumaBoy said:


> Sounds like we should get together … given my access and background we tend to only burn Avgas in those cool "motorcicles"! ….. they run 'hot' but they run great! Go '57! ….
> 
> TjA


Oh ya,now you're talkin.


----------

